

IRobot Packbots take first pictures from inside Fukushima reactor buildings - gamble
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/asia-pacific/robots-inside-japanese-nuclear-plant-find-radiation-still-too-high/article1989096/

======
burgerbrain
They should just send in a couple of roombas to clean up the mess.

